# Are you going to try for a wolf tag on September 28th?



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wondering how many of you are going to wolf hunt this year?I'm still debating whether to or not.We deer hunt in one of the open areas for wolf hunting but have yet to see one.Have seen lots of wolf and coyote sign along with the wolves howling a few times.You know how it is if I have a tag in my wallet I'll see zip....Still would be awesome to have a wolf rug for the den.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Made up my mind.I had picked up the 2013 wolf hunting digest which shows that were we hunt is well into the open area.Well checked the dnr website and according to the the detailed map all but one of our group is out of the area.Saved me 100$.


----------



## agatien (Mar 7, 2013)

im still wanting too. i had full plans to head west and try to get one. since then i have taken a new job and will be dont on my training for it and wont be back till nov 16th. then i have no clue how just time i have off before i start to work.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish I could but can't take anymore time off from work this year... not even to deer hunt!! When the time is right, next year or the year after I'll be in line for a crack at a tag. 

Pretty surprised no one else posted on this thread, or getting excited at a chance to take a wolf.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

The locals will take of them.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Got my tag.


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

My brother txtd me a pic of his 2013 MI Wolf tag, he musta have had an extra benji in his wallet....my family deer hunts the western UP every year, we hear wolves on the mountain at night sometimes but none of us have ever seen one. I offered my future buck gut pile to him for "bait"...lol :lol:


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was hunting ontonagan and had a pack stroll through real early on opening day of gun i was up my tree like 2 hrs Before light i Seen them from glow of moon and fresh fallen snow made it a sweet view

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Say Yah To Da U.P. Eh (Jul 5, 2012)

my dads buddys buddy got one and Ill tell you what the picture of the wolf he got looks mean as heck. I could only imagine seeing one, its alot bigger than I would of thought. Would be a fun hunt thats for sure.


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

You will never know when you will see one !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd like to hug one.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

fr3db3ar said:


> I'd like to hug one.


Me too, but ya gotta watch the blood though, it likes to drip down on your pants and boots!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

With 43 tags it wouldn't surpriseme at all if this season lasted 1 day only.

Ganzer


----------

